# Help identifying a chip?



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

I have an ECU from a VR that appears to have an aftermarket chip. Does anyone recognize this? 









Th ECU is from a 97 Golf


----------



## italianxmna89 (Sep 17, 2006)

thats a chip for a vr6, not a 2.8l 30v. You would have better luck posting in the vr6 forum.


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

Oops! I just read 2.8l and thought VR. Thanks.


----------

